# Day 11 post IUI - Light Brown Discharge (Sorry tmi0?



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..sorry as I know someone else has posted a similar question but that was for IUI and I guess im looking for a bit of comfort as this is doing my head in..

Yesterday (10 days since IUI) I started to get very light brown discharge, nothing overnight then a bit again today.. Im on day 29 today but I only had IUI 11 days ago and my cycle is normally around 35 days and I had IUI on day 18 so I wouldnt really expect my AF yet. Normally I get a bit of brown discharge right before my AF but it generally turns full flow within about 4 hours but nothing so far (fingers crossed it doesnt come).
I had quite sharp AF pains yesterday around my my ovary area but this is now just a dull ache today.. Everything else feels like Im due my AF..

Anyway my question is..has anyone else experienced this whose has a BFP with IUI? Could it be implantation or is it to late and im grapsing at straws. I also expected implantation bleed to be bright red??

Sorry just a bit confused and stressed out...feels like my body is playing cruel tricks on me xxxx Thanks LOL xxx

Sorry to ask


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi
Yes in December for my 7th IUI I had 1 light brown spot on my underwear on the morning of day 11 following IUI. My LP is normally around 14 days so this was too early to be AF. It turned out to be implantation spotting as I got my BFP that cycle (unfortunately m/c Jan  .... )

So, sounds like a good sign if its too early for AF.

Let me know.... b.t.w I tested that night and got the faintest 2nd line. The following morning it was much stronger...

Good luck


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu

its certainly not to late for implantation. so fingers crossed this is all good news for you hun. as for the cramps i had them and got bfp but sadly m/c. but my clinic and other friends that had been preg all said that cramping is quite normal. its your uterus getting use to your little embie as it snuggles in.

i have also had iui and test fri. when is your test day?

     

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for your replies and so sorry to hear of your losses. Big Hugs to you both xx

The brown spotting is still happening but still very light so who knows... Keep praying its a good thing but then keep running to the loo to see if its changed into a full blown AF. Whichever its a very odd cycle. AF should be due around Friday so if hasnt appeared (fingers crossed please God) then i'll test on Sat.

Sam good look for Friday..hope its a lovely BFP for you..please let me know. What symptoms if any have you had honey??


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu

so hopeing that the evil witch stays at bay and that you get a lovely bfp on sat.

so far im going  as have pmt irritability, sore (.)(.) and now slight abdo cramps! af usual arrives 2 days before test day, which means she is due tommorrow!

    to us both.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Sam..fingers crossed she doesnt appear honey for both of us...would be lovely for us both to get a BFP!!

Im losing a bit of hope...brown spotting is getting heavier so I hate to say it but think AF is round the corner...could cry xxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Loobylu, 

Thought I'd join you.  Day 11 for me yesterday and also had a slight brown discharge late last night.  Have been feeling that af will arrive so fully understand how you feel.  Went to work today but have been in bits (couldn't stop crying ) so my boss has let me work from home today.  No spotting signs today but just know that it is over....feel distraught .

Think i might but a test today, i might as well have it confirmed what i already know .

Take care and hold in there.  sending you a big  ...but think i could also do with one.

Love Sam
x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry honey...one big hug on its way to you. All i can give you is the advice that other people have given me and that spotting can also be a good sign.. Try not to lose hope..i know its hard and your body doesnt give you 5 mins peace from it all..but keep smiling..

Heres to a BFP for all of us....xxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu and sam so hoping your spotting is a good sign and that you will both get bfp. sam try and hold out till test day. you can get false -ve if you test to early.

as for me cramping has continued and is really quite bad at times. which happened with my MC so even if it is a bfp i dont hold out much hope for the little bean to stay put. but sure af will arrive this afternoon anyway.

sending us all   but also            

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks for the kind words (brought tears to my eyes just reading this! ). What a stressful and horrible situation!!!!!

Sam MN,can also relate to the anxious feelings if lucky enough to get a BFP.  I was lucky enough to have a BFP on our 1st ivf cycle but then went on to 1 MC (6 weeks) and 1 ectopic (8 weeks).  I think until we hold our little babies in arms, it will be stress all the way.

Some people just don't know how lucky they are! (Sorry don't mean to sound nasty...just feeling very sorry for myself).

Yes, thanks for the   and      .  I sending them right back to you!

Sam your test date is this Friday? and when is your Loobylu>

Love, hugs and lots of     .
Sam
x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Test on Sat honey..so hoping i get the chance...

lots of love xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

yes sam only 36hrs of waiting for me! when is your test day. hope your feeling a bit more positive now.

loobylu hoping you get to test on sat.

sam mn
xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry ladies..no test day for me..Af showed up in full force 10 mins ago..

Heartbroken xx

Good luck to you guys..here hoping it a BFP for you allxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu i so sorry hunny.       im thinking of you. and wish you every luck with your unward journey. dreams can come true.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Huns, 

Loobylu, a BIG   coming straight to you.  I am soooo sorry. 

Signs are looking good for you Sam mn, i will really keep my fingers crossed for you.  Let us know how you get on.   

As for me, my test date is Monday 18/09/06.  Not really had any more show (Just a tiny ounce when i wiped tonight !! tmi!!) but i know and it's not good.  

Lots of love to you both. 

Sam
x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks sam. still no af yet so hopeing and preying this is the one. cramps have continued, and didnt get a wink of sleep. going for some retail therapy this afternoon, either to take my mind of 2ww or to cheer myself up if af has arrived.

good luck sam for monday. keep me posted how it is going for you. hopefully that bleding will have stopped.   

loobylu how are you today hun? what is your next step?  thinking of you.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Im ok thanks honey...was devastated yesterday as I think the spotting had got my hopes up a little as it was something I hadnt experienced before.. Today im a bit numb, teary and down..just worried that it'll never be my time or my chance and feel like im being punished for something. You guys probably understand without me saying..it jsut isnt fair and the hardest thing of all is that there is noone to be angry at which makes it worse...

Anyway I have another 2 free IUI on the NHS (thankfully) although Im a little sceptical at how successful iui is with endo..but a 15% is still a 15% chance and that i would never turn down. I think my clinic will want me to go stright into another cycle but I dont think i can. I need a month of to refocus and recharge my batteries a bit i think..the only trouble with that is that my endo clock is ticking. (nasty horrible disease!)

Fingers crossed for you guys..I really hope its good news for you..xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu i know how hard it is to pick yourselve up and get going again this will be 4 cycle with only 1 break following the MC. its sounds for us that if this is a bfn we wont be able to have treament for awhile as we need to use donor sperm, the clinic have finally run out. crisis nationally re donors due to change in the law.

good luck for future cycles loobylu. try to stay positive. 

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

just to let you both know. i have just tested and got  . in a state of shock. so hoping this little bean stays put this time. still having abdo cramps.

good luck sam for monday.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Congratulations honey..thats wonderful news..dont worry about the cramping from what ive read its quite normal....

Enjoy honey xxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Ps Good luck for monday sam xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

loobylu thanks.  i know how hard it is to congratulate someone else when you have just got a bfn. i read that they gave your odds at 15%. well just to give you a bit of hope my odds were 7%. so it can happen. good luck with your next cycle hunny, my thoughts are with you.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi, 

Well a BIG BIG congratulations!!!!!      .  I am so pleased for you, just you make sure you take it easy - even more reason to be treated like a princess now!!!

How are you feeling loobylu? It is difficult - just make sure you go with your emotions.  I don't know, but somehow we pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and move on to the next cycle.  I am sending you   and   for then, but just make sure you get lots of love and attention now.

As for me, well i have just a couple of spots, but i know AF is waiting in the wings.  I feel it's the pessaries that are holding it back.  I have brought a pg test today and may use it over the weekend.  I feel that i am clinging onto one tiny thread of hope and now just don't see the point in that, i want to know.  Thanks for the   .  Will let you know how i get on.

Love Sam
x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sam sending you lots of       remember if you test early you may get a false -ve. good luck for testing hun.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks chick.  Still in 2 minds about doing the test - think will prob chicken out from doing it!  

Has it sunk in yet?  How has DH taken the happy news?

Samxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

no not sunk yet. dh is anxious about over the moon.

im away 4 wked. but will be back sun so please psot and let me know how you are doing. thinking of you hun.
   

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sam good luck for testing tommorrow.       

sam mn
xxxxxxx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

ah thanks hun.  

I did manage to hold out on doing the pg test .  Was at a wedding yesterday - so wasn't a good time to do and today we had a big family meal, so again not a good time.

We will be at the clinic at 7.30am for the bloods and hopefully will get the result at just after lunchtime.  Not had any more shows  - and even af pains have gone but I'm 99.9% certain it's going to be a BFN. Saying that i do have that 0.01% of hope and maybe's in my head.

Fingers crossed for me but will post tomorrow.

How are you feeling?  - is dh still looking after you! 

Lots of love

Sam
x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sam still sending you                 for test today.

loobylu have you started txt again this cycle?    thinking of you.

im feeling fine (apart from stinking cold). cramps stopped and no other symptoms. which concerns me that its not real.

sam
xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say im thinking of you sam xx Good luck for today honey xx


----------

